# For all Harry Potter fans....



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

.... I was just browsing around the BBC website and came across the trailer for the "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince" film.....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7532279.stm

I enjoyed the book so I hope the film will do it justice...I may have to re-read it in time for the film 

What do you think?

Carla
XXXX

/links


----------



## eeyore5700 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow thanks for that. I have been wondering when the film is going to be in the cinema.
It looks really exciting cant wait.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I think it's going to be released around November time....that's when the previous ones have been.

*eeyore5700* You're right..it loks really exciting- can't wait either


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

O M G cant wait for the film now, but as there is only one cinema in Penzance it'll be weeks before i get to see it, but then i have a friend who works at the cinema so will have to get him to get the tickets for me as soon as they go on sale.
  
I have a couple of friends (past colleagues) who works on Harry Potter as Chauffeur's.


----------

